# List your favorite albums



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Here are a few of mine...

*Cat Power
Moon Pix*









*Elliot Smith
Either/Or*









*The White Stripes
Elephant*









*Sonic Youth
Dirty*









*The Black Keys
the big come up*









*Nirvana
Nevermind*









*Violent Femmes
Violent Femmes*









*Pixies
Surfer Rosa*









*Metric
Old World Underground, Where are you Now?*


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh goodness. A few:

Vertical Horizon, _Everything You Want_.









Vertical Horizon, _Go_ (2.0).









Phil Collins, _Testify_.









Genesis, _We Can't Dance_.









Nightwish, _Dark Passion Play_ (2-disk set with instrumental versions).









Within Temptation, _The Heart Of Everything_.









Within Temptation, _The Silent Force_.









Within Temptation, _Resist_.









Little River Band, _First Under The Wire_.









The Birthday Massacre, _Walking With Strangers_.









Ohhhh nuggets! I may have to return later.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^

I love a lot of The Birthday Massacre's work, also own Dark Passion Play. Also Nirvana but I mostly listened to their greatest hits CD.

I usually just listen to individual songs on YT, but in terms of albums I really like(d):










Clear Hearts Grey Flowers Jack Off Jill:










^ they were very underrated kind of like Hole crossed with Marilyn Manson. I think Scott Putesky worked with them too at one point but probably not on this album. Twiggy also stole his look from the lead singer Jessicka as they were in a relationship. I think a big part of this album is about Twiggy Ramirez like this which is weird knowing that but it's good music.

_Take a souvenir and stop your staring
Just cause I'm screaming
Don't mean I'm sharing
Can't keep my mouth shut
If you keep that dress on
You can't negotiate
Not with me this time
_










I'm not going to mention all their albums that I like, as I bought them all as a teenager and like most of them and listened to them a lot at the time, so one album cover lol:
































































various others you can only embed 10 images in a post.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to mention this since I spent quite a bit of time listening to this entire album in about 2010/2011 or so:










Now feel compelled to post 10 more lol but maybe later.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

These things are always hard because I like so many. So I'll list some that I like all the way through and that I know like the back of my hand:


















































































Pretty much everything I listen to is old hehe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thought of a few more. I'll stop now.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Radiohead - OK Computer
Nirvana - Unplugged in New York
Michael Jackson - Bad
Thievery Corporation - Saudade


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

men I trust - oncle jazz
julia holter - in the same room

idk. most of my old favourites have been un-favourited.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^
> 
> I love a lot of The Birthday Massacre's work, also own Dark Passion Play.


They have some awesome songs, I love "Unfamiliar" and "Red Stars." And Nightwish's "The Poet & The Pendulum" and "For The Heart I Once Had."

...

Okay, here are some more I thought of...my CDs are unfortunately all over the place and I haven't gotten to catalog them all online yet so it's hard for me to remember things.* :/ (Sorry for inconsistent image sizes, not all are available on Wikipedia.)

Rick Springfield, _Karma_.









ES Posthumus, _Cartographer_.









Globus, _Epicon_.









Immediate, _Trailerhead_.









Heart, _Greatest Hits: 1985-1995_.









Phil Collins & Mark Mancina, _Brother Bear_.









Lebo M, _Rhythm Of The Pride Lands_.









Adiemus, _Songs Of Sanctuary_.









Adiemus, _Cantata Mundi_.









Daughtry, _Daughtry_.









Urgh I have run out of space again.

*OH! I just remembered, I ripped all my CDs and uploaded them to Google Play Music! Duh. I can just look there for more of them later on.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Just about anything by Suzanne Vega

Pretty much anything by The Eagles

Most of the Pink Floyd albums (Ironically, I'm not much of a fan of the Syd Barrett era stuff though). Their best stuff (IMO) was between 1970 and The Wall/The Final Cut (I see TFC as an extension of The Wall so). Animals was better than The Wall though.

Roger Waters Solo Albums - Radio KAOS, Pros and Cons of Hitch Hiking and Amused To Death (ATD is his best, IMO) 

Sarah McLachlan - Afterglow (Live) 

I like Journey but don't really have a favorite album except maybe the compilation album almost everyone seems to have had. 

Metallica - And Justice For All - The Black Album

I have some James Taylor compilation album I listen to a lot but I don't even know what it's called. 

Dido - Safe Trip Home

REM - Automatic for the People

The Wallflowers - Bringing Down The Horse

Chicago - Greatest Hits (1982-1989)

GNR - Appetite For Destruction - Use Your Illusion 

Tori Amos - Boys For Pele (Probably anything Tori Amos will do in a pinch but that's the only one I listen to)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Okok I listened to a lot of greatest hits albums lol



















It's not cool to like Nickelback...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Well crud, I listed three of their albums, how could I forget what is probably my favorite of them all??

Within Temptation, _The Unforgiving_.









Phil Collins, _...But Seriously_.









Phil Collins, _...Hits_.









Tears For Fears, _Tears Roll Down (Greatest Hits 82-92)_.









Smash Into Pieces, _Evolver_.









Cirque Du Soleil, _Ka_.









Era, _Era_.









Era, _Era 2_.









Howard Jones, _Cross That Line_.









Concrete Blonde, _Bloodletting_.









I shall probably return. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

The Milk Eyed Mender - Joanna Newsom









DSU - Alex G









Darklands - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> They have some awesome songs, I love "Unfamiliar" and "Red Stars." And Nightwish's "The Poet & The Pendulum" and "For The Heart I Once Had."


I haven't listened to that Nightwish album in a long while (in it's entirety not since I was a teenager and over a decade ago I think,) but I like The Islander a lot and Last Of The Wilds those probably would still like now. My favourite TBM songs are probably the creepier ones like Lovers End, Black, Red (the last two are just instrumentals though,) Happy Birthday. Also like The Dream, Video Kid, Good Night, Kill the Lights, Under the Stairs, To Die For, and Looking Glass (off the top of my head.)

This video was how I discovered them actually so Lover's End was also the first song I heard by them:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You Want It Darker - Leonard Cohen

Harvest - Neil Young

Bringing It All Back Home - Bob Dylan

Rain Dogs - Tom Waits


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

and on and on.......


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I know I'm missing quite a few, but these were the first ones I thought of...


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory

Stereophonics -Word Gets Around


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

funnynihilist said:


> Thought of a few more. I'll stop now.


Aja is perfection.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Probably not my absolute favorites, but these came to mind:

Depeche Mode - Violator










Skinny Puppy - VIVIsectVI 










Giles Corey - S/T


Summoning - Let Mortal Heroes Sing Your Fame










Ulver - Bergtatt


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Some good metal albums mostly old stuff:








Panopticon Autumn Eternal








Paradise Lost Icon








Darkthrone Panzerfaust








Saint Vitus Mournful Cries








Hecate Enthroned Dark Requiems and Unsilent Massacre








Limbonic Art Moon in the Scorpio


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Dangerous - Michael Jackson
What's Goin On - Marvin Gaye
Here My Dear - Marvin Gaye
Trans Europa Express - Kraftwerk
Blade Runner OST - Vangelis
Conan The Barbarian OST - Basil Poledouris
and tons , tons more though these days I usually just listen to separate songs


----------

